# Cremation



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Where can you get it done any in the midlands also it sounds stupid but could you do it yourself its for a rabbit by the way


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Google Pet cremation and check out your area.All vets use cremation services too. No you cant do it yourself as you cant obtain high enough temperatures. Hope that helps


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

We found our pet crematorium by googling.
Mind you there are some really nice, considerate ones and then there are smoe that dont' give hoot.

We have one very close to us who wanted £80 to cremate my daughters cat the other week. My daughter was really upset as Jinx hadnt' been poorly at all and was only 2.5 yrs old. She took a massive epilaptic fit and died within minutes.
The guy at the crem close to us was just 'Oh well it happens that'll be £80.'

We rang another and the lady was fantastic.
She came 20 miles to pick Jinx up and brought her back in a beautiful little box with a condolence card. She only charge £65 as well. She even washed Jinx's blanket that she was wrapped in when she took her.


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

when otis died we had a really nice vet, my mum paid for cremation cos we were piss poor after all the money we had spent on trying to get him better, they put him in a gorgeous oak box with his name graved in the top


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Surely its better to bury it and let it go back to the earth it came from.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

^^^ personal choice isnt it - I buried mine but only coz we were skint after paying lots of vets fees for him and the tortoise that month and our local cremation place wanted £80 which we just didnt have at the time - they give you a good service though and a lovely box with the ashes it its just we couldnt do it!! I dont think you could do it yourself though - wouldnt it smell horrible and as some-one said you wouldnt get enough heat to disintegrate the bones ???


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Failing that if you struggle, phone your local vet, all the animals they put to sleep that the owners dont want to take home all get sent for group cremation. They will have the contact details.

Marina


----------



## sleepylizard (Feb 20, 2008)

Over the past 10 years all my pes have been cremated, and there have been a fair fw as i attract small, short lived, invariably abondoned furries like hamsters, rats etc.

Prices and service does vary, my usual vet charges 35 for individual cremation and they come back in a casket with an engraved brass plaque.
I lost a rabbit 6 months ago and as it was an emergency it was at a different vet. Iw as charge 135 for his cremation!!!

Wouldn't do it yourself, Number 1: temps not high enough
Number 2: The stench of burning flesh
Number 3: could you really do it?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

If your pet is at home it's a bit cheaper using the crematorium direct.
Vets have a charge for arranging the cremation if you want the animal back.

I also took my bullmastiff to the crematorium myself after having him PTS.
It's just that bit more personal. I thought I owed him that after being with us for so long.
You just let the crem know when you are taking your pet to them and they sort everything else out.


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

I live in the Walsall area and I'm sure my grandad had his pet cremated by the vets. It's the one on the Stafford Road (Bloxwich) I think.

Sorry can't be much more help


----------

